# 4 Months old. Too skinny?



## rmansoor (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi,

I am concerned that my 4 month old male is too skinny. His stats:
4months old
33lbs
20" tall
21" length

We are feeding him between 2lbs of k9kravings raw dog food a day. Sometimes he eats it all, other timers he barey touches it. Every single puppy, male or female from this dogs father are nice thick full dogs. The only difference is the mother of my dog. She was from another breeder.

See the attached pictures:


----------



## rmansoor (Jun 11, 2012)

Also, we have had him checked multiple times for worms and parasites. All tests negative. The only issue he has had is that he has had a couple of ticks and has a small hernia.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Puppies look too skinny, gangly and awkward at this age. He looks fine for his age. Continue to feed him the recommended amount and resist the temptation to put too much weight on him too fast. He's a growing pup and you don't want to put added stress on his joints. My male looked skinny and young till about 11 months. Then he started filling out a lot more and has packed on muscle. Especially males can take till 2-3 years of age to fill out properly.


----------



## minerva_deluthe (May 6, 2012)

He looks a lot like my pup. I read to grow them slowly, and that they will reach the same size at the end as if you'd fed them more and grown them quicker. It's bad for their bones and joints to grow too quickly.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

My breeder said that when people see my dog she hopes they say he is too skinny.
Your dog looks fine.


----------



## vanq (May 27, 2012)

looks like him and my pup could be brothers. mine is also 4 months and on the skinny side. I did notice him plumping up a bit and putting on muscle after being away from home for 4 days.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

the first picture he looks a tad thin, but the other ones he looks fine. is the k9cravings a fully balanced raw diet? (as in premade raw) with growing pups i wouldnt feed raw unless you have done it for a long time as raw with pups is iffy as far as nutrition goes with their growing bodies.. some pups need more then 2lbs of raw a day, it depends on the dog..i have never had a puppy turn down food, every one i had went crazy when it was feeding time (some pups arent that into food which i know, my friends adult gsd is beyond picky and drives her nuts with his eating habits)

maybe you would want to supplement with kibble for one meal (feed raw for one meal and kibble for another meal) just to make sure he is getting the proper nutrients for his growing joints and body...


----------

